# White noise while camping??



## kdescalzi (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi moms,

We are planning our first camping trip with ds who is 19 mos. I really think we will need some sort of white noise in a busy campground but we have no electricity. Do you have any ideas or tried and true gimmicks that would drown out some noise using batteries ect. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I am so scared to leave the confines of our home at nighttime and this is a big step for me....I also want to have a life outside of ds bedtime routines so I am trying to make this as easy as possible on both of us. Thank you so much for any help you can offer.


----------



## tysmamaca (Jun 7, 2005)

We went camping with our 2-year-old in May. We just brought our battery-operated white noise machine that we use at home (I use the plug at home). I got it at Target.

Have fun camping! Your son is going to have a GREAT time!!


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

While there are campgrounds with out electricity, they seem to get fewer and fewer every year. Any site that has electricity you can hook up an electric cord to and what ever you want (fan, radio, white noise machine, ect.) right to your tent.

You could also get a battery powered radio and just put it on static.

But my kids tend to sit up so late by the fire that after a day of swimming and hiking and being in the heat all day, they sleep like logs.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

We just came back from a camping trip. Before leaving, I was really worried that my ds wouldn't sleep without our sound machine (which rains for us every night), but was concered that other campers might be bothered by it. I took it with us just in case, and I am glad I did. Once you stood about 5 feet from the tent, you couldn't even hear it.

I bought this one at WalMart that runs of electric or batteries. It has been a life saver for us!

HTH!


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

We just camped next to a roaring river. White noise if there ever was such a thing.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Can you mamas tell me in what section of the store you found your white noise machines? I looked at our local Target and no one who worked there could tell me where they might be.







: We are leaving Monday to go camping and we really need one of these. Hell-Mart's website says they have it in stock, but I know the staff there will be even less helpful than Target's when it comes to helping me actually *locate* the item in the store...Thanks!


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Haven't used it yet (and really, it's for dh as much as dd) but we got a battery operated fan that you can attach to the top of your tent (on the inside) that we plan on using for that purpose. I may have seen those at target as well, but we picked ours up at kmart.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

I would do a battery operated CD player w/ white noise CD.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eben'sMama* 
Can you mamas tell me in what section of the store you found your white noise machines? I looked at our local Target and no one who worked there could tell me where they might be.







: We are leaving Monday to go camping and we really need one of these. Hell-Mart's website says they have it in stock, but I know the staff there will be even less helpful than Target's when it comes to helping me actually *locate* the item in the store...Thanks!









At "Hell-Mart" they are by the candles and that display with all of the CDs with ocean sounds, etc. Each store is different, but if you get in the general vicinity you should find it.

Sorry, I can't help with Target, I didn't get mine there!


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Well, at home we've always used a radio tuned to the end of the dial, or in between stations. So for camping, I just bought batteries to power the radio. It worked well! The batteries lasted longer than I thought they would, too.

So you could try that if you have any portable radios, boomboxes, etc in your house already. Just be sure to test the radio out before you leave. Some of them don't pick up static as well as others.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

We don't rely on white noise ourselves, but when we camped last summer we went away with friends who used one (didn't know it at the time) and the noise of their noise maker interrupted my and dh's sleep lol (not our kids though). Our tent was about 6feet away from theirs. Mind you, the night was absolutely silent with no other noises around so it was probably more obvious to me.


----------



## joy2grow (Apr 10, 2006)

We use a Homedics brand clock/sound machine that projects the time on to the ceiling (and so can act as a night light as well). Ours was purchased at Linen's and Things and will also run on batteries.


----------

